# Unscientific Carbon X Test...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've seen some people request a test like this so I figured I had might as well try it. This afternoon I split my Bermuda area into 2 approximately 4000 sq ft areas. I split the group of trees in the photo below in half as my line of demarcation.

Each half received .75 lbs of nitrogen. One half by Carbon X (24% N) and the other half by Scott's Southern Lawn Food (26% N). I applied 12 pounds of Carbon X.

And 12 pounds of Scotts.

Both weights include the measuring device.
I then put the edge guard on both and walk down the separation line. I then took off the edge guard and walk both until the fertilizer was gone.
We have a 60% chance of rain tomorrow so hopefully they will get watered in. The entire lawn has received equal applications this season. I'm sure there are some things that are not perfect about the test but it is the best I can do. I will update with photos as we go along.
I will say that so far I dont see any improvement on either side. :lol:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

No improvement yet? It's been what, a few hours? What kind of crap is this that doesn't have instant results?!?!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

There has been some improvement already, actually.

You're done spreading your fertilizer, am I right?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> There has been some improvement already, actually.
> 
> You're done spreading your fertilizer, am I right?


True. And my back can feel it. :no:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Interested to see your results. I like that Scott's fertilizer; used it back in late March - really helped with greenup.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I love comparisons like this. All the hype means nothing to me without proof! :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> I love comparisons like this. All the hype means nothing to me without proof! :thumbup:


I don't know what will happen. I'm purposely not saying which half got which. I think that could skew the opinions. We did get a nice rain today so hopefully both are water in a bit. One word of caution: the smell is real on the Carbon X. DO NOT BREATH THROUGH YOUR MOUTH WHILE POURING IT OUT! It reminded me of kissing some of the girls at the club when I was younger except they hadn't eaten chicken s*** before hand.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Is that a Scotts Snap Pac???  :shock: :?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> Is that a Scotts Snap Pac???  :shock: :?


Yep. Bought it years ago when one bag would exactly do my front yard. Didn't use it much once we moved. But it has saved me money now that all the outlet stores are selling it. I got 2 bags of fert with dihtiopyr for $5 each. Did my whole bermuda section. I got 8000 sq ft of Grub Ex for $15. Got 8000 sq ft of Scotts Starter fert for $15. And two of those Southern Lawn foods (8000 sq ft total) cost $13 with a coupon I had. No way I would pay what Lowe's use to charge for them but at $7.50-$9.00 a bag it's not bad.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Ok, you can keep your man card.

They're discontinued so I hope it's not expired or I'll have to protest the results .

The Scotts Southern is a 32-0-10 around here so I had to take a closer look at that bag...


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

To be even more fair, you are going to have to take pictures at different times of the day (or on an overcast day). Due to more sun on the left (front of the lawn), the right side automatically looks darker.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Dawgvet said:


> To be even more fair, you are going to have to take pictures at different times of the day (or on an overcast day). Due to more sun on the left (front of the lawn), the right side automatically looks darker.


My plan is to take a picture usually at lunch each day. If that doesn't work it will be whenever my drunk *** can get off the back deck. The sun in the afternoon is always shining from over the house. After work pics should be a pretty consistent snapshot. I will note overcast verse sunny. There is a lot more that could be nit picked about this. I didn't even look at the N makeup of each product. How much is fast, how much is slow? Hell I don't know. But this test will give a definitive answer to whether Carbon X works better than a Scotts Snap Pack that no one uses anymore. My next test I'm going to test Tylenol vs Anusol to see which one helps menstrual cramps better.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

> My next test I'm going to test Tylenol vs Anusol to see which one helps menstrual cramps better.


 :lol: :lol: For your own well being, it is my recommendation that you stick to testing fertilizers.

PS: If you do want to pursue your scientific endeavor and to minimize introducing errors In your data, remember that Tylenol is the oral one, not the other way around


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Dawgvet said:


> > My next test I'm going to test Tylenol vs Anusol to see which one helps menstrual cramps better.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: For your own well being, it is my recommendation that you stick to testing fertilizers.
> ...


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I put down carbon x about two weeks ago and have seen a ton of growth and I'm mowing more frequently.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It's been 2 days and no pictures, what the hell man???? HAHA


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I know. I feel like Axle Rose and the pictures are Chinese Democracy.
Day 1 July 13th 20:55


Day 2 July 14th 10:00


First Mow Since Application July 14th 12:40


Not really expecting to see anything happen for another few days. We have had about 1/3" of rain since I put the fertilizer down. I will say that while mowing there was no sign of either fertilizer. I am mowing at 2.75" so i wouldn't expect either one to be sitting on top. There is a 30%-50% chance of rain the rest of the week so should be plenty of water. 
I did apply Humic 12 to the entire lawn today. I didn't think I should stop my normal applications during this test. As long as everything is applied evenly to the whole area it should not benefit one or the other.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> Ok, you can keep your man card.


I'm pretty sure my man card is safely kept in my wife's purse along with my testicles.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I didn't see results from CX until day 6 or 7 after a good rain. After that be prepared to cut every 2 days.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 3 July 15th 10:17
No rain today. 50% chance tomorrow.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

This has my attention!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 4 July 16 12:43



Day 4 July 16 2nd Mow 19:23



I mowed at an angle so the longest stripe would cross both areas. I need to see it in different sun tomorrow to see if the time of day and cut direction was playing games with my eyes. I will have a none shadow picture tomorrow. Damn trees. At least my bicep shadow looks huge.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's a thought on this that may not have been taken into consideration.. I don't believe one application of the Scotts vs. CarbonX will yield much different results. I think you'll see green-up from the N on both. Correct me if I'm wrong but the CarbonX has a lot of soil "enhancers" a lot of fertilizers lack. Therefor it will take more time with the CarbonX to show its true (or lack of) performance. Like I said, just a thought as it does contain bio-char, RGS, and some other "things" from what I've gathered. No expert and looking for others thoughts on this as well.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

beardizzle1 said:


> Here's a thought on this that may not have been taken into consideration.. I don't believe one application of the Scotts vs. CarbonX will yield much different results. I think you'll see green-up from the N on both. Correct me if I'm wrong but the CarbonX has a lot of soil "enhancers" a lot of fertilizers lack. Therefor it will take more time with the CarbonX to show its true (or lack of) performance. Like I said, just a thought as it does contain bio-char, RGS, and some other "things" from what I've gathered. No expert and looking for others thoughts on this as well.


I think a good test of it's value would be seeing equivalent results when applied at label rates (i.e., 1lb N for the Scott's and 0.7lb N for the Carbon-X). The claim is that you can apply less nitrogen due to the humics and stuff.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

beardizzle1 said:


> Here's a thought on this that may not have been taken into consideration.. I don't believe one application of the Scotts vs. CarbonX will yield much different results. I think you'll see green-up from the N on both. Correct me if I'm wrong but the CarbonX has a lot of soil "enhancers" a lot of fertilizers lack. Therefor it will take more time with the CarbonX to show its true (or lack of) performance. Like I said, just a thought as it does contain bio-char, RGS, and some other "things" from what I've gathered. No expert and looking for others thoughts on this as well.


That's a very good point. I didn't mention it but I have enough of each to last the rest of the season. If there was a massive difference with the Carbon X side after one app I planned on using it for the whole yard. If there isn't then I plan to continue the test through dormancy. Early August, Early September, and if the weather is like last year Early October would run me out of both. I think it would be a good test for dormancy timing of both sides and spring greenup.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 5 July 17 10:08


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Might just be my phone but right side appears to be a little darker


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Might just be my phone but right side appears to be a little darker


I agree


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> beardizzle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a thought on this that may not have been taken into consideration.. I don't believe one application of the Scotts vs. CarbonX will yield much different results. I think you'll see green-up from the N on both. Correct me if I'm wrong but the CarbonX has a lot of soil "enhancers" a lot of fertilizers lack. Therefor it will take more time with the CarbonX to show its true (or lack of) performance. Like I said, just a thought as it does contain bio-char, RGS, and some other "things" from what I've gathered. No expert and looking for others thoughts on this as well.
> ...


I do agree with what you're saying but I still go back to the point of CarbonX containing "things" (I say this things cause I'm not completely up on what it all entails besides biochar and RGS) that are soil enhancers as opposed to just a comparison of how the grass responds to the N given to it. If we were trying to see which worked better for P or K and used organically vs synthetics then we wouldn't be able to really tell a difference after one app.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 5 July 17th 17:45


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Might just be my phone but right side appears to be a little darker


I see it too, especially in the last picture. I can even see the line of demarcation. As I look at the lawn I'm torn if I should have divided the areas 90 degrees of where they are. As you can see from the previous pics the area closer to the house gets the afternoon shade which helps it cool off sooner. The front (left) section gets full sun all day till the sun goes down. Applying from the house to the road would have kept the conditions even. We got a good rain today so I'm curious to see what the front does. I may have handcuffed one of them.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ...As I look at the lawn I'm torn if I should have divided the areas 90 degrees of where they are...


If you continue this with a second application, turning the dividing line 90 degrees would be interesting. You would have a checkerboard of control (no app), early app, late app, and double app. The downside is the better CX works, the more ridiculous your lawn will look for a while. I like the idea a lot but it's not my lawn, and more importantly, I don't have to explain it to your significant other. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye

I cannot really see a difference.

But you have a really nice lawn!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @TN Hawkeye
> 
> I cannot really see a difference.
> 
> But you have a really nice lawn!


Thank you. It's come a long way since last June.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I can't see any discernible difference either.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 6 July 18th 10:00


Day 6 July 18th 18:30 Another Mowing


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I think the right looks darker. If I wasn't looking for a difference though I don't know if would have noticed.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Right looks a little darker, but if I wasn't looking for a difference, I don't know that I would see it.

Edit: Honestly did not see post above mine. LOL.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 8 July 20th 12:50



Been busy with a yard sale. Get another pic after today's mow.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day 9 July 21st 10:22 Pre Mow

Day 9 July 21st 11:36 Post Mow


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Within the margin of error so far...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> Within the margin of error so far...


I couldn't get any pictures today due to rain all afternoon but I've been giving this some thought. I think this test may be better served by someone with a monostand. I have 3 very different common Bermuda areas in my lawn. I mentioned 2 of them in the thread below.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10651
However a 3rd one has emerged this summer that is a mid point between the other two. It has thinner stolons and thinner blades than the rough Bermuda but not as dense nor bright green as the other. It is very obvious to the naked eye. I will see if I can get some pictures tomorrow. The area that people are saying is darker in the photos is the 3rd area. There is a large section of it near the road as well. It is darker green than the dense area but not as dark as the rough Bermuda area. I don't know that a fair comparison can be done on such a hodgepodge of different grasses. What do you think?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I do not see any difference at all between the two areas, other than one side obviously gets more shade during the day. If you asked me what I thought about your yard without telling me you were using two products, I honestly could not tell you I see any difference.

I did not know much about Carbon X before, so I decided to try and learn more about it, and how it is represented to work on your yard. As I understand it, Carbon X adds more carbon back into the soil so that nutrients that can attach to a carbon chain will have a more readily available and more prevalent carbon source to attach to, so that over time, it will improve the soil which will in term improve the turf grass by improving its ability to take up more nutrients into its root system, similar to what top dressing with compost does for turf, except it delivers it in smaller amounts with less weight having to be spread out when compared to bulk compost spreading.

I am not an expert in agriculture or soil (but I know a lot about environmental science, and fate and transport of chemicals in soils) it seems to me it is a bit like adding synthetic fertilizer to a compost-type material mix, so that over time it will improve the soil and also improve the turf as a result of it growing in better, dare I say amended, soil. But I have been taking care of lawns since I was old enough to push a mower and turn compost I compiled over with a pitchfork and spread it out as top dressing over my lawns. Tough work that most people shirk away from.... And if they are inclined to do such work, they need the land to create the compost piles and turn them over on....

So I am not sure that there should be a discernable difference in a contemporaneous (meaning, close in time) side by side comparison - I think you would have to give Carbon X more time to amend and improve (if that is what it actually does over time) the soil and allow the turf grass roots to take up more nutrients as a result.

Stated another way, I think that Carbon X is a product that requires a long-term approach to turf improvement, and all that is being seen here in this comparison is similar synthetic nitrogen providing fertilizers causing green up to occur because more chlorophyll is being produced by the grass because it received a dose of nitrogen and it boosted growth. What Carbon X appears to contain is a combination of nutrient sources (including chicken manure, etc.) that could be combined from individual bulk inputs, but is all included in one bag to save the time and effort of combining these multiple components in bulk in the field, instead.

If this is correct, then a fairer comparison between the two would take several seasons before a difference appears.

I surmise this is why Carbon X is focusing on golf courses and turf managers, and letting the DIY market be handled by others. The professional turf managers will be patient and wait for the soil to improve over time, knowing this long term approach will work better in the end; the DIY homeowner (retail) customer wants green grass and dead weeds, and wants them now, and will be unwilling to be patient enough to play the long-term gains approach.

Anyway, that is how I view the products, from my view up here in the balcony, while I figure out what I'm seeing....

Nice yard you have there, @TN Hawkeye , that much is clear as a bell! I'm working on the rest.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I did a un-scientific test as well........ Sort of.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

William said:


> I did a un-scientific test as well........ Sort of.


Don't worry - when your super-fertilized beanstalks start coming up, you will be mowing a lot too!

My Bermuda looks like wheat stalks, and the nutsedge looks like corn stalks, right now. Until I mow, at least.... :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I see that a lot of people are looking at this thread. I have no problem continuing posting pictures. I am well aware of the long term benefits of Carbon X and I didn't purchase it to do this test. Both sides are growing faster than I can mow. I need to do a scalp on the entire yard. Or raise my HOC. Im mowing every 2 days at 2.75" and I'm getting brown areas across the whole lawn. I think I will continue to document the process even though I don't have premium grass. Maybe HGTV will want to make a reality series about my lawn. "Just A "Common" Man".


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I see that a lot of people are looking at this thread. I have no problem continuing posting pictures. I am well aware of the long term benefits of Carbon X and I didn't purchase it to do this test. Both sides are growing faster than I can mow. I need to do a scalp on the entire yard. Or raise my HOC. Im mowing every 2 days at 2.75" and I'm getting brown areas across the whole lawn. I think I will continue to document the process even though I don't have premium grass. Maybe HGTV will want to make a reality series about my lawn. "Just A "Common" Man".


I am running into the same issue. I HAVE to cut every 2 days and sometimes that doesn't feel like enough but it's super green and lush. I am probably going to scalp it down while it's still growing that this rate. I will definitely be looking into PGR for next season.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I see that a lot of people are looking at this thread. I have no problem continuing posting pictures. I am well aware of the long term benefits of Carbon X and I didn't purchase it to do this test. Both sides are growing faster than I can mow. I need to do a scalp on the entire yard. Or raise my HOC. Im mowing every 2 days at 2.75" and I'm getting brown areas across the whole lawn. I think I will continue to document the process even though I don't have premium grass. Maybe HGTV will want to make a reality series about my lawn. "Just A "Common" Man".
> ...


It's kind of like dating a hot girl and then seeing her kiss someone else every 2 weeks.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have applied carbon x twice this year so far and both times I didn't notice much immediately. It took until about week 2 before it really started to show what it could do. The grass thickened right up and became more dark green.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I don't have any pics but my lawn looks like a**. I scalped it down an inch last Thursday and I'm pretty sure I have leaf spot again. I treated it tonight with rain coming tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post once it grows out of the leaf spot and scalp. It is truly embarrassing right now.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I don't have any pics but my lawn looks like a**. I scalped it down an inch last Thursday and I'm pretty sure I have leaf spot again. I treated it tonight with rain coming tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post once it grows out of the leaf spot and scalp. It is truly embarrassing right now.


We want pics now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any pics but my lawn looks like a**. I scalped it down an inch last Thursday and I'm pretty sure I have leaf spot again. I treated it tonight with rain coming tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post once it grows out of the leaf spot and scalp. It is truly embarrassing right now.
> ...


I'll get some today. The rain didn't materialize until last night. So it's been slow to come out of the scalp.


----------



## Bigfeather1 (Jun 11, 2019)

"My next test I'm going to test Tylenol vs Anusol to see which one helps menstrual cramps better." You had better include moon phases in this test. :lol: :lol: :lol: LOVE THE THREAD


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Day I'm Not Sure August 1st 10:00
Still a lot of dew and rain on the grass. Bouncing back from the scalp. The sun and reflections are making the side by the road look a lot lighter than it is. Try to get a pic in the afternoon when dry.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

August 1st 17:15



The auto balance really makes the lawn look lighter than it is. Tried to get a few pics without the background.


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

right side is definitely looking darker, man I can't wait for LCN or GCI to update their website so I can get me a bag of Carbon X here in California


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Phaseshift said:


> right side is definitely looking darker, man I can't wait for LCN or GCI to update their website so I can get me a bag of Carbon X here in California


Do we know that the right side is the Carbon X side?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> Phaseshift said:
> 
> 
> > right side is definitely looking darker, man I can't wait for LCN or GCI to update their website so I can get me a bag of Carbon X here in California
> ...


Even then, the right side is shaded and would explain the darker color in the summer. It is even gradual which would be better explained by moving shade than by a fertilizer (which would show a hard line change).


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > Phaseshift said:
> ...


How can you be so sure that moving shade is the reason for gradual color change. Couldn't it be possible that there was some overlap fertilizer or even some movement in the soil?

I think a hard line would be more visible if there was a control line in between.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> Phaseshift said:
> 
> 
> > right side is definitely looking darker, man I can't wait for LCN or GCI to update their website so I can get me a bag of Carbon X here in California
> ...


We do not.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Easyluck said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > ktgrok said:
> ...


There is little chance for fertilizer overlap in the green area to the right. Two different spreaders were used with edge guards down the middle of the area parallel to the house. I truly believe late afternoon shade is helping contribute to the dark green to the right. If you look at the first photo after I mention the auto balance. The upper left area and upper right area are the darkest in my lawn. Both receive some shade during the day. The darker area to the right of all the pictures starts getting shade about 18:00. All the areas are noticeably darker. The area that bakes all day by the road will get darker after a good rain but not like those other areas. I think a small amount of cooling shade during the day seems to be helping the grass. Kind of like a light watering to cool the grass during the heat of day.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

It's plausible. Next time I go to a golf course, I'll have to see if late afternoon shaded areas are darker green.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > Phaseshift said:
> ...


I didn't think so. I'm way more invested in this than is rational, so I figured I'd remember if you'd specified.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

August 5th


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I think I am starting to see a line.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Me too. Right side looks better


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The above two comments are why I am considering rotating my applications 90 degrees. I want make sure that the dark color is because of the fertilizer and not because of different conditions. I don't want people to automatically assume that one fertilizer improved the lawn because it had beneficial growing conditions. I didn't get to apply round two tonight because a flag football game went long. So I ask the audience, should I apply the next round 90 degrees to previous. This would create .25 of the lawn with two Carbon X, .5 of the lawn with one of each, and .25 of the lawn with two Scotts. Or do I stay the same knowing that one fertilizer is getting full sun all day and one is getting partial sun.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I would suggest the 90° change in application as you mentioned.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I agree, definitely rotate.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Any sort of updates available?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Sublime said:


> Any sort of updates available?


Funny you should ask. Round 2 went down about 15 minutes ago rotated 90 degrees to the first app. It's way over due but we have had less than .25" of rain in the last 18 days. Supposed to be rain for the next 3 days. With no irrigation I have to wait till we are supposed to get rain. The lawn looks rough. Celsius, no rain, and lots of heat will do that. If we dont get this rain then the only comparison may be burn spots between the two fertilizers.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Well, we received our first measurable rain last night since August 2nd. Everything should be watered in and doing it's thing. I need to spray some propiconazole in prep for tackling my spring dead spot issue but that should not have any baring on the fertilizer.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Sort of off topic, but do you find Propiconazole dings your grass? Mine HATES the stuff and gets pathetic looking and stops growing every time I've used it. Which I know is a listed risk, but just wondering.


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

Propiconazole has an effect of slowing down growth.


----------

